# DHCP ( netmount was not started ) [ RESOLU ]

## jeck

moi j'ai le même problême mise à part que lspci ne fonctionne pas et ma carte est une pci realtek 

Au boot j'ai comme message :

*Starting eth0

*    Loading networking modules for eth0

*        Modules: iptunnel ifconfig dhcpd apipa

*            Ifconfig provides interface

*            Dhcpcd provides dhcp

*     Brinding up eth0

*     192.168.1.1

*    eth0 does not exist  [ !! ]

*ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

*    "netmount" was not started.

*Starting local ... [ oK ]

Pendant l'install réalisée par le net avec le boot cd minimal, tout allait trs bien ( emerge, ping, etc ) 

j'ai un routeur adsl wifi philips que j'utilise pour le moment par ethernet RJ45 qui à comme ip 192.168.1.1

j'ai la version 2.4.31-gentoo-r1  car l'install n'à pas trouver de mirroir pour la 2.6.15 ...

soit !

mon /etc/conf.d/net :

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.1" )

j'ai essayé "dhcp" mais c'est pareil ! 

j'ai essayé avec le caractére * et l'érreur dit ceci :

*    No loaded modules provide "bin" (bin_start)   [ !! ]

*ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

*    "netmount" was not started.

*Starting local ... [ oK ]

ifconfig resulte juste l0

Je me doute qu'il me manque un module, mais lequel ...

merci d'avance 

JeCk

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu ne peux pas donner à ton interface ethernet la même adresse que ton routeur !!!

As-tu installé le paquet pciutils ? pour disposer de la commande lspci.

Colle cette commande :

```
ifconfig -a
```

Es-tu sûr d'avoir compilé le bon driver avec ton noyau ?

Si tu connais le nom du driver , tu peux le monter à la main :

```
modprobe   nom_du_driver
```

et tu redémarre ton interface :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0  restart
```

ou

```
dhcpcd
```

Si gentoo ne le monte pas automatiquement , tu le rajoutes ds le fichier:

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Tu peux désactivé netmount, si tu ne montes rien par le réseau...

                                                                 @+

----------

## jeck

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu ne peux pas donner à ton interface ethernet la même adresse que ton routeur !!!
> 
> As-tu installé le paquet pciutils ? pour disposer de la commande lspci.
> ...

 

Non ... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Colle cette commande :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bha j'ai dummy0 et l0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es-tu sûr d'avoir compilé le bon driver avec ton noyau ?
> 
> Si tu connais le nom du driver , tu peux le monter à la main :
> ...

 

Non pas sûr ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et tu redémarre ton interface :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je désactive netmount comment ?

Désolè je suis sur freebsd depuis 4ans et gentoo est un peu nouveau en approche des commandes et de l'architecture ...

De plus j'ai explorer le répèrtoire /lib/modules/2.4.31-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers et je n'ai pas de dossier " net " mais ! ...

Dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/ là je peux trouver mon bonheur je pense ... ( je ferais donc un lien symbolique  :Wink:  )

lsmod confirme qu'aucuns modules n'est lancé

Au passage, j'ai activé athlon/duron/k7 family , mais je suis sur un sempron et il me reconnait le cpu comme athlon, comment je régle çà ?

----------

## PabOu

 *jeck wrote:*   

> Je désactive netmount comment ?

 

```
eselect rc delete netmount
```

OU

```
rc-update del netmount
```

 *jeck wrote:*   

> De plus j'ai explorer le répèrtoire /lib/modules/2.4.31-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers et je n'ai pas de dossier " net " mais ! ...
> 
> Dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/ là je peux trouver mon bonheur je pense ... ( je ferais donc un lien symbolique ;) )

 

Bon alors, tout d'abord, c'est quoi ta carte réseau ? connais tu le module à utiliser ?

Quand tu as construit ton kernel tu as fait un make pour modules (construit les modules) et pour modules_install (les installe dans /lib/modules/) ?

----------

## jeck

netmount désinstallé !

Maintenant il dit juste que eth0 n'éxiste pas !

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon alors, tout d'abord, c'est quoi ta carte réseau ? connais tu le module à utiliser ?
> 
> Quand tu as construit ton kernel tu as fait un make pour modules (construit les modules) et pour modules_install (les installe dans /lib/modules/) ?

 

Carte reseau : Realtek ... en pci, faut que je démonte ???

Je connais pas le module non ...

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

#

Çà se termine pas trés bien ...

# make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

----------

## PabOu

ce serait bien que tu passes à un noyau 2.6 sauf si tu as vraiment besoin de garder un 2.4

ck-sources est très bien... ;) ca se construit avec la même commande que tu as tapé, mais sans le "make dep". Ensuite tu copie le kernel dans /boot et tu reconfig ton boot manager (lilo, grub, ou autre)

ta realtek, ce serait bien d'avoir plus d'infos dessus, car il existe des modèles différents

Utilise lspci pour savoir quel modèle tu as.

Sinon le module c'est un nom du genre "8139cp" ou "8139too"

Tu peux également le mettre en dur dans le kernel, ca t'éviteras de devoir le charger (meme si il existe l'autoload)

----------

## jeck

00:0e.0 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

et pour le kernel, faisont déjà fonctionner celui-ci avec le net  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *jeck wrote:*   

> 00:0e.0 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

 

c'est une carte qui fonctionne avec le module ne2k-pci ("PCI NE2000 and clones support")

----------

## jeck

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *jeck wrote:*   00:0e.0 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS) 
> 
> c'est une carte qui fonctionne avec le module ne2k-pci ("PCI NE2000 and clones support")

 

Je fais comment comment pour mettre le module en dur pour ma carte ?

----------

## PabOu

 *jeck wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *jeck wrote:*   00:0e.0 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS) 
> 
> c'est une carte qui fonctionne avec le module ne2k-pci ("PCI NE2000 and clones support") 
> 
> Je fais comment comment pour mettre le module en dur pour ma carte ?

 

tu recompiles le kernel en choisissant * au lieu de M (ou du blanc) dans "make menuconfig" pour ta carte.

----------

## jeck

donc juste " make dep" ensuite et reboot ?

J'ai fait çà mais çà change rien 

eth0 n'existe pas ...

----------

## PabOu

non tu dois refaire toute ta ligne..

make dep clean && make bzImage modules modules_install

Puis tu déplace le kernel dans /boot et tu reconfigures lilo ou grub (ce dernier, si nécessaire seulement)

Mais tu as dit que ca plantait tout à l'heure

----------

## jeck

ouai çà fini comme j'ai dit plus haut ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

c'est quoi vmlinux ?

----------

## PabOu

si je dis pas de bétise, c'est le noyau non compressé

----------

## jeck

bon bhein merci du parcours qui nous à certainement fait avancer le probléme vers la solution et je vais te prendre une frite en attendant un peu d'aide  :Smile:   que je remercie d'avance !

----------

## jeck

j'ai chercher sur google et je vois pas trop quoi faire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PabOu

tu pourrais poster l'erreur de la compilation...

Ou bien tester un noyau 2.6 ;)

----------

## jeck

tester un noyau 2.6 çà m'oblige a tout refaire vu que je  n'ai pas le net ...

Par contre j'ai telecharger le noyau 2.6.15 en tar.gz et je peux ptête m'en servir mais comment je dois m'y prendre alors ?

l'erreur de compile je l'ai poster ci-dessus ...

----------

## jeck

 *jeck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # make dep clean && make bzImage modules modules_install
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

Met ton driver en module et recompile ton noyau http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

J'avais pas bien lu   :Twisted Evil:  , il faut quand même que tu  arrives a compiler ton noyau !!!!

Un truc que je fais quand je veux recompiler , je nettoie mes sources en faisant ceci:

```
cp  .config   config

make mrproper

cp config  .config

make menuconfig
```

et je fais ce que j'ai à faire et je lance la compile....

Voilà,

ensuite comme ton driver est en module tu pourras le rajouter ds le fichier   /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4  si c'est le 2.4 que tu utilises... 

Reboot  et tu devrais avoir ta connexion si ton fichier  /etc/conf.d/net est bien configuré...

Je ne comprends pas que tu n'ais pas pu émerger un kernel 2.6... Enlèves les serveurs que tu as mis ds ton fichier /etc/make.conf   et emerge un kernel 2.6 !!!!

                                                                        @+

----------

## PabOu

pour avoir internet, tu peux booter sur le live-cd comme si tu allais faire l'installation, mais tu passes toutes les etapes qui effacent ton disque dur et tes données. bref, tu fais la config réseau si ca détecte pas automatiquement, tu ne touches PAS à fdisk, tu ne touches PAS à mkfs, tu passes directement à l'étape "swapon" et puis "mount /dev/tapartitionroot /mnt/gentoo". ensuite tu dos monter proc (comme dans le guide d'installation) et les autres trucs éventuels et puis tu chroot (toujours comme dans le guide d'installation). Arrivé là, tu es normalement dans ta gentoo à toi sur ton disque dur, sauf que tu as le noyau du live cd et donc le support du réseau... ---> tu peux emerger quelque chose :D

si tu veux juste utiliser tes sources 2.6.15 :

tu extractes tout ca dans /usr/src/ (ca va faire un répértoire /usr/src/linux-2.6.15)

puis tu fais un lien symbolique (tu vires l'ancien si il existe déjà : rm /usr/src/linux) : ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.15 /usr/src/linux

et puis tu va dans /usr/src/linux et tu fais la config (make menuconfig) et tu compiles le kernel (make bzImage modules modules_install)

et enfin, tu copie ca dans /boot et tu reconfigure lilo/grub/autrechose

la derniere étape : tu fais ctrl+alt+del et tu fais plein d'offrandes au dieu de la Frite :)

----------

## jeck

bzImage même pour la 2.6 ?

Je pense que la doc dit autre chose ... soit !

merci j'essaie çà sauf que j'ai récupérer le noyau compresser en passant par le cdrom etc etc 

Bref je test ce vous dites et je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

oui, la doc dit de faire make all je pense... ca rajoute la construction de vmlinux (non compressé) en plus de bzImage (compressé).

Comme t'en as besoin que d'un seul, autant prendre le compressé ;)

sinon tu peux également regarder quels fichiers tu as besoin, et puis les telecharger ailleurs (là ou tu as le net) et les mettre dans /usr/portage/distfiles sur la machine ou il faut installer

----------

## jeck

J'ai réussi à passer en 2.6.15 recompilé, copié, installé !!!

#uname -r 

2..6.15

De ce côté c'est good ! 

Pour ma carte reseau, c'est bon je la vois avec ifconfig eth0, mais je sais toujours pas pinger ...

au boot il dit : 

```
Starting eth0

Loading networking modules for eth0

modules: iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

ifconfig provides interface

dhcpcd provides dhcp

Brinding up eth0

dhcp

Runnig dhcpcd  [!!] ( un truc comme çà )
```

----------

## PabOu

il faudrait plus d'infos pour le dhcpcd..

solution en config statique: si ton routeur à l'ip 192.168.1.1, dans ton /etc/conf.d/net tu dois mettre ca :

```
config_eth0=("192.168.1.2/24 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")
```

et dans ton /etc/resolv.conf, tu mets tes DNS, fournis par ton provider... par exemple :

```
nameserver 10.10.10.10

nameserver 10.10.10.20
```

----------

## jeck

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> il faudrait plus d'infos pour le dhcpcd..
> 
> 

 

c'est-à-dire ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
grep  dhcpcd  /var/log/messages
```

                                                       @+

----------

## PabOu

execute ces commandes :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

dhcpcd
```

et il donne quoi comme erreur ?

la config en statique fonctionne ? (pour etre sur que le nouveau kernel fonctionne)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Plusieurs options :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0   {start, restart, stop}
```

une à la fois   :Laughing:  ....

                                                 @+

----------

## jeck

probléme résolu ! 

merci beaucoups, je vais donc voir pour le serveur x et mettre gnome 2.14

pour ceux qui cherchent les nameservers skynet c'est ici >>> http://lists.bxlug.be/pipermail/linux-bruxelles/2005-November/030022.html

----------

## jeck

y a-t-il des outils à posseder absolument ?

Car comme je dis j'emerge sur gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je dirais que gentoo à une doc énorme , la meilleur ds laquelle tu pourras trouver l'essentiel  et tu as aussi ce forum ou tu peux poser des questions et aussi récupérer des soluces ...+ le moteur de recherche...avec ces outils tu apprendras à connaître cette distrib puissante et intégrant des outils cohérents...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

+ le wiki + gentoo.fr  

                                                                  @+

ps: +XGL bien sûr   :Laughing:  ...

----------

